
A hacker is wiping Git repositories and asking for a ransom - swamp40
https://www.zdnet.com/article/a-hacker-is-wiping-git-repositories-and-asking-for-a-ransom/
======
gus_massa
I don't understand the business model. Since git is distributed, I have a copy
of the repo in my hard disk. In the shared repos, we all have copies of the
repos in our hard disk. So I don't expect that too many people will pay.

~~~
GordonS
While it seems to have been used indiscriminately, I guess this is really
targeted at _private_ repos.

Yes, you'll likely have several copies of the code on dev machines, but you
won't want the source to be made public.

------
ga-vu
So there's an update on the story. Hacker scanned the internet for Git config
files and used credentials he found inside to access accounts all over the
place

------
bifrost
"A GitHub search reveals that at least 392 GitHub repositories have been
ransomed, so far."

That is a lot of pwned repos. I wonder why GitHub hasn't sorted this out yet.

~~~
ccnafr
Search results don't include private repos.

Wonder how many of those got hit.

Lots of security people will be up tonight reviewing logs.

~~~
bifrost
Good point, we have no idea how many private repos have been compromised and I
assume people won't come forward either.

The messed up part is that the repos are probably worth waaaay more than the
ransom, especially if the companies are making money.

I wonder how many security people will be walking out the door TBH.

